# 2 neighbors



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Finally got some before pics of this 1. Quite a few wood repairs to do.
Then the 3rd pic is the neighbors we are starting right after. We don't usually get 2 together like this.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always sweet Aaron.:thumbsup:
On the neighbors house are they doing a significant color change or just a fresh coat?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice looking gigs, nice neighborhood. I also may be doing 2 neighbors we are in the midst of a basement remodel due to flooding and the neighbors also have flooded but we are waiting for the go ahead from them.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The 1st 1 is a color match to existing. It's been neglected and the HOA's are really strict about colors. If you don't go back the same color you have to pick a color scheme from the options they provide and they don't allow the same schemes to close together in a neighborhood. The 2nd house is changing color but they haven't gotten the nod from the board yet.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet! Did you get the separately or get one and it lead to the other?
We just did two NC neighbors, was doing the first one, second guy, who was going to do his own, came over and saw how much work he was really in for and hired us!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Sweet! Did you get the separately or get one and it lead to the other?
> We just did two NC neighbors, was doing the first one, second guy, who was going to do his own, came over and saw how much work he was really in for and hired us!:thumbup:


Pretty much like your situation.


----------

